# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Σταντ-παιχνιδότοποι. >  Το φορητο σταντ και ο παιχνιδοτοπος του Βρασιδα

## k0ut4li4n0s

Οπως ειχα πει (Εις την αναζητησην για κλουβι) θα εφτιαχνα κ εγω κατι ακομα ^^ 

Αντικειμενα που αγοραστηκαν (χρησιμοποιηθηκαν και περισσεψαν )


3 καμβιλιες - Διατομης 16χιλ και μηκος 1μ 0.99x3
1 καμβιλια - Διατομης 18χιλ και μηκος 1μ 1.20Ε
Γωνιες με 2 τρυπες σε καθε πλευρα η 12αδα 2.50Ε
Σετακι 300 βιδες (σε προσφορα  :: ) 0.99E
Ρεταλι MDF 39.5x41.5 - 1.80E
Φελος (τζαμπα απο το κρασι  ::  συμπληρωματικα δεν χρειαζεται στανταρ)
Γατζακια ανοιχτα Διατομης 3.5χιλ κ μηκου 2εκ - 1.10Ε
Αλυσιδιτσα ψιλη 2 κομματια +1 κομματακι γυαλοχαρτο 1Ε
Ηλεκτρικο τρυπανι
Πριονακι 
και 1 Φιλο (Τον Μητσο) !  :Big Grin: 
Συνολικο ποσο 11.56Ε και σου μενει και η χαρα του *ΜΠΟΜΠ ΤΟΥ ΜΑΣΤΟΡΑ*

(Περισσεψε μια καμβιλια 1μ δ16χιλ, βιδες, γωνιες, γατζακια)

Ολα αυτα τα καναμε σε ενα απογευματακι δεν ειναι και με χειρουργικη ακριβεια αλλα τη δουλεια τους θα την κανουν πιστευω.

Βεβαια στο παιχνιδοτοπο σκεφτομαι να βαλω ενα πλαστικο τοιχακι γυρω γυρω για να μν φευγουν σποροι απο το κεχρι ή γνκ οτιδηποτε του δινω να μασουλαει εκει  ::  και τπτ μπιχλιμπιδια ακομα να κρεμονται ή δεν ξερω γνκ ειμαι ανοιχτος και σε προτασεις ^^ αλλα μεχρι τοτε οριστε τα εργα μου  :Happy:

----------


## kostas0206

Πολυ ωραιο! Να το χαιρετε ο Βρασιδας σου!
Αντε και κλουβαρα, και σταντ... τι αλλο θελει?  ::

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ ωραία Στέλιο!!!  :Happy: 
Το μόνο που μένει είναι να γεμίσεις τον παιχνιδότοπο, με όπως λέει και το όνομά του, παιχνίδιααα!!!  :winky:

----------


## Vrasidas

Πανέμορφο, πολύ καλή κατασκευή φίλε μου.
Θα ξεπατωθεί να παίζει ο μικρος οταν το συνηθίσει.

----------


## xristina_konta

Πανεμορφο !!!Ευχομαι να το ευχαριστηθει ο μικρος σου!!!!!!!!!

----------


## xrisam

Πολύ κάλο!!!

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Ναι τωρα σκεφτομαι τι μπορω να φτιαξω και να του βαλω στο χωρο αυτο ^^

----------


## mai_tai

Ωραια κατασκευη Στελαρα-θα το καταχαρει ο φιλος σου

----------


## giorgos@

πολυ καλο

----------

